
Show HN: I'm Writing a Book on React “Thinking in React” - k2052
https://www.thinkinginreact.xyz/
======
avitzurel
Feedback..

Your website seems to be build for 2560px width. Icons in the "What you get"
are not aligned correctly. Links are broken ("introduction", "demo" and
"source" for example).

I can't even get to the content to give feedback on it.

------
MegaLeon
Nice pricing model. If I get the book now will I be able to read future
chapters once they're released?

